# Raptors '09



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

2-2 on the season. Looking a little better than last year. See what happens as we progress.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

This season will start off a little rough. Their opening schedule is REALLY tough and it will take a while for everyone to gel, but I'm really happy with what Colangelo has put together. 

It's not a team that will do well in the playoffs, but once it all starts to click it should be a dominant regular season team. And if Bargnani keeps up his willingness to get tough in the paint, I could be wrong on that playoff claim too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am very pleased with how the bench players have played so far. I can see them getting better as time goes on as well.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am very pleased with how the bench players have played so far. I can see them getting better as time goes on as well.


Definitely. I love Antoine Wright. Not the most talent in the world, but he does the smart things that don't show up in the box scores. Takes charges, closes passing lanes, plays smart help defense, etc...

Can't wait until Evans is back out there too. Another low physical ability, but high basketball IQ and effort guy. The Raps have been missing that on the second unit since Garbo left. So fundemetal for good teams to have some high IQ subs. Jack and Rash Nasty fit that description too.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This team will surprise a lot of people as the season rolls on. The offence is steady with Bosh, Bargniani, Turkoglu and Calderon. They've shown a bit of good defence in game one and the recent game with the Hornets. They just need some consistency. This is probably the best team the Raptors have had since.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

The team certainly looks promising but only time will tell how they do. While Jack has played okay so far, Jose has not played great, though last game was an improvement. Hedo hasn't played great yet either. But if everyone can mesh and those guys can step up, we'll have a very solid team.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That Denver game last night was brutal


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh I know that Denver game was horrible I was so frustrated watching that game! Then they were doing good against Orlando on Sunday and they just lost it somewhere and it fell apart. Hopefully they can get the win tonight against the Pacers.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LarryLimerick said:


> Oh I know that Denver game was horrible I was so frustrated watching that game! Then they were doing good against Orlando on Sunday and they just lost it somewhere and it fell apart. Hopefully they can get the win tonight against the Pacers.


They are slowly slipping back into their old ways of losing games in the 4th quarter after playing great of 3. It needs to be corrected soon or it will be another lost season.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Yah hopefully they can get things together soon, I really want them to be a playoff team this year, it would nice maybe even see them get past the first round. But I guess they have to the little things right and straighten out their defense.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*Raps .500*

I'm liking Bellinelli off the bench, not sold on Jose this year for some reason. Derozan's shown flashes. They need Antoine Wright to be a shut down guy and get healthy. They won't get past Boston, Cleveland, Orlando or Atlanta anyway. I'm not sure it really matters because I believe Bosh will be gone next year anyway.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Yah Jose has been a little up and down this year, I hope Bosh sticks around though although he might leave but I still think there's a chance he might stay.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

The schedule is getting soft for the next few weeks. Lets see if this team can dig out of this hole.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Still have to be able to play some of the better teams a little closer. I say keep Calderon on the bench and keep Jack in.


----------



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

LarryLimerick said:


> Yah Jose has been a little up and down this year, I hope Bosh sticks around though although he might leave but I still think there's a chance he might stay.


It's going to be tough to keep Bosh around when the team is not meeting his level of effort. He wants to be around guys with the right attitude and that killer instinct. That's one of the things that makes him so amazing - his approach to playing. It's why him and Calderon work so well. Not sure if Turkoglu really has the right attitude, and that's a tough one as he is the Raps new poster boy, even if we probably paid him way more than he's worth. Point being that he's going to be around for a while, and unless he is willing to go that same extra mile as Bosh, there might be some tensions.

Either way I do like what Colangelo is doing, making the Raps really about international talent. That's what Canada is about, and it just makes sense. Bargnani is coming along, but still has a long way to go.

The biggest thing that has always irked me about the Raps is that as soon as they get flustered their offence disappears - it becomes all about the one-pass-and-shoot, and it's funny because it doesn't matter who's coaching, that's always what ends up happening.

Sometimes I love to watch the Raps, but often I'm very disappointed with play that could be much better. However, for a team that is basically brand new they are doing some good things. I wish the management would just keep guys around for more than 1 year so that an actual TEAM could be built. Ideally that is happening now... we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Farbulous said:


> The biggest thing that has always irked me about the Raps is that as soon as they get flustered their offence disappears - it becomes all about the one-pass-and-shoot, and it's funny because it doesn't matter who's coaching, that's always what ends up happening.
> 
> Sometimes I love to watch the Raps, but often I'm very disappointed with play that could be much better. However, for a team that is basically brand new they are doing some good things. I wish the management would just keep guys around for more than 1 year so that an actual TEAM could be built. Ideally that is happening now... we'll just have to wait and see.


Yah I can get pretty frustrated watching them sometimes, but it is nice seeing them win though too. I do agree too that it would be good if they can try to keep a team together for a while and create some continuity.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Well the Raptors have deffinitely been playing a lot better lately, and because the East isn't all that great, they're holding down the 6th spot. Deffinitely been an improvment, hopefully they can keep it up!


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Still have to be able to play some of the better teams a little closer. I say keep Calderon on the bench and keep Jack in.


I'm _loving_ Jack's game these days! Great game against San Antonio the other night. There were times when I didn't think they'd hold it together but they did... I love when I am surprised like that. I miss Turk though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just watched that Lakers game from the other night. They played them very well. It was a nail biter for sure.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just watched that Lakers game from the other night. They played them very well. It was a nail biter for sure.


Oh ya, a great game. There definitely is some promise there. In the past month the raps have beat LA, Dallas, San Antonio and Orlando, and battled Cleveland and a couple other good teams. Now with an easy stretch ahead we have to capitalize. Also, will be intersting to see what Reggie Evans can bring when he comes back in about a month. If we want to climb to fifth, the upcoming game against miami is big.

Just my 2c


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Yup there are doing pretty good now, and that Lakers game was good! They are in fifth, but if the end up in 5th or 6th its going to be a tought match-up either way with either Orlando or Atlanta.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

LarryLimerick said:


> Yup there are doing pretty good now, and that Lakers game was good! They are in fifth, but if the end up in 5th or 6th its going to be a tought match-up either way with either Orlando or Atlanta.


yup, tough, but not impossible


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Almost blew a 23 point lead on that Philly game Wed night. But they are heading into the break on a high and playing very well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, if they keep up the pace of the past 30 games over the next 30, they'll have 50 wins. That would be great!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats going to happen to the Raps? Not looking real good with one game left


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, they pretty much imploded after the all-star break. Still, it would be nice to see them squeak into the playoffs. Go Charlotte!

(My biggest fear is that Chicago will lose to Charlotte AND the Raptors will lose to the Knicks.)


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, the Craptors...still irrelevant after all these years.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

After all of that, they lose their playoff spot just like every sports team in Toronto. From the leafs, argos, tfc, blue jays and now the raptors, none went to the playoffs.


----------

